# Short Term Wireless Internet Options



## twocents (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry, if this has been discussed already and I missed it. I did a search and all the info seemed to be 2 years old.

My cousin invited me to tag along on a trip she is taking to Mexico this coming week. We would be down there a month and since I work from home there is no need to request time off. I do however need to be able to work online, or access the internet a couple times a week.

It will only be for a month though and I will be traveling around a lot while in Mexico so a land line and router will not work.

What options do I have?

I was considering going to TMobile or AT&T here in the states and purchasing one of those wireless sticks, but then I would need international service and since it is for only one month I don't know if that is the best, or cost effective option.

Is there something similar I can purchase in Mexico, where I would not have to pay international fees to use the internet? 

Any help is appreciated as I am pretty much clueless about all this.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are many coffee shops with wireless internet. We have several here in Chapala and I assume you'll be able to find one in most places. If not, there are internet cafés where you may rent the use of a computer or even connect your own for a fee.


----------



## twocents (Jul 23, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> There are many coffee shops with wireless internet. We have several here in Chapala and I assume you'll be able to find one in most places. If not, there are internet cafés where you may rent the use of a computer or even connect your own for a fee.


So is just having a LAN card enough?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My Mac is wireless and I can only assume that a LAN card is something that accomplishes the same thing for a PC Laptop. If that is the case, it will work with WiFi anywhere. Try it before you leave.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

twocents said:


> So is just having a LAN card enough?


If the Internet Cafe doesn't have wireless you can connect to .... just ask to plug into their network. They'll just unplug a desktop, plug you in and off you go. Bringing a network cable would probably be a waste of time because too short


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

You can also purchase prepaid service. like Telcel has wireless service. you can either purchase the usb modem from them or you can bring your own. i forget how much it costs but you can look it up on the telcel website. thats what my friend uses because she is staying on a Rancho and thats her only option. i believe other cell/tel companies have this but Telcel is the only one i know for sure.


----------

